Ask HN: Why is there a black bar at the top of hacker news? - gamesbrainiac
======
jmnicolas
Just googled your question and found :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5047472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5047472)

So I guess someone died, but I can't tell you who.

~~~
cyber
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793)
(tl;dr: Gene Amdahl)

